# Pentacon 29mm f/2.8 (M42)



## BKSPicture (May 17, 2014)

Did a review of the Pentacon 29mm f/2.8 (M42) on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CEII Memotron and AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film)
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* [url]http://www.blog.bkspicture.com/review_Pentacon_29mm_f2_8.html[/URL]






















* * * *


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 17, 2014)

Interesting use of perspective and pattern. I particularly like the B&W, well done.


----------



## BKSPicture (May 19, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

